# Aberdeen Coal & Shipping Company



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on this company please ? Particularly the radio equipment on board during & after the war.
This is a recently discovered link in my research into a Rees Mace Rx Type N.(See that thread).

Regards, David


----------

